# Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Porto Real (tubo) Cigar Review - Nice show and nice taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Porto Real (tubo) Cigar Review - Nice show and nice taste*

Excellent start with a woody and simple taste. Finish was great and the cigar seems to contain little niccatine.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Porto Real (tubo) Cigar Review - Nice show and nice taste


----------

